# ID please?



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Checking this out for someone else. It's really a gorgeous fish but we don't know what it is.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Have a bigger picture by chance?


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

just looking at that pic, size it looks like an ob peacock its a hybrid... 
could you get a bigger pic for pos id??


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks to be some kind of OB Mbuna


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry. Here are some bigger pics. I agree, it's face looks mbuna but something looks peacock, and those bars or are they blotches... I dunno but it's tail is amazing.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would guess that it may be a cross between and OB peacock and some sort of barred zebra...Not uncommon, since the OB peacocks are hybrids to begin with...Hybrids aren't too picky about who and what they spawn with, and I've heard of many having dominancy issues with the OB peacock males.

Nice looking fish, though!

Kim


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No question in my mind that it is a hybrid of some sort. I would have guessed Labeotropheus x Metriaclima zebra, but I'm not sure it matters what the composition is. Pretty fish nonetheless.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> I would have guessed Labeotropheus x Metriaclima zebra, but I'm not sure it matters what the composition is.


I see what you mean...That wide snout...

Can I change my vote? :lol:

Kim


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL Kim... I had noticed the wide snout but don't know enough about fish to know what species that would suggest. We were pretty sure it was a cross or hybrid but just wondering what crossed with what, or at least an educated guess as to what. It is a pretty fish though. I like the tail. Thank y'all.


----------

